# Rich Piana



## airagee23 (Feb 22, 2013)

I love watching his videos. He seems to be a very kool guy.


----------



## AndroSport (Feb 22, 2013)

I have been watching them lately too... Dude is a beast


----------



## g0re (Feb 22, 2013)

His triceps just look way out of proportion.  Looks like they are gonna pop.


----------



## Cashout (Feb 22, 2013)

That is a BIG BIG boy but all that ink sucks!


----------



## Big Worm (Feb 22, 2013)

Large and in charge.


----------



## Sherk (Feb 22, 2013)

Dudes a beast. But tribal is gay. Sorry if you have it but that's my opinion.


----------



## AndroSport (Feb 23, 2013)

Cashout said:


> That is a BIG BIG boy but all that ink sucks!



Agreed on this one...


----------



## R1rider (Feb 23, 2013)

he destroyed his body with all that ink


----------



## airagee23 (Feb 23, 2013)

Dude has some nice whips and a phat crib


----------



## Lt. Aldo Raine (Apr 13, 2014)

I can't believe the amounts of hcg he blasts at the end of his cycles. I thought that would cause desensitization


----------



## Luscious Lei (Apr 13, 2014)

Lt. Aldo Raine said:


> I can't believe the amounts of hcg he blasts at the end of his cycles. I thought that would cause desensitization



I can't believe he actually cycles, I would bet he's on year round.


----------



## Hero Swole (Apr 13, 2014)

Leiurus said:


> I can't believe he actually cycles, I would bet he's on year round.






From what I'm getting I think he cruises on hcg. Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Lt. Aldo Raine (Apr 13, 2014)

Thats what I got out of it too. I think he only takes about a month off most of the time


----------

